# Can anyone help this poor dog?



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of...1595.237760179614133/1364814456908694/?type=3

https://www.facebook.com/alex.simmons.311/posts/1534219979936659?pnref=story


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I would take the dog in a heartbeat. Especially since our coonhound rescue, Jack, came from an owner with a similar mentality. The problem in both cases is NOT with the dog. It is with the owners. If the owner of this golden is capable of doing the right thing (which I very much doubt) he will relinquish the dog to a rescue organization. People such as this should not be permitted to own dogs...or, for that matter, have children. My heart breaks for this poor dog.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My heart is breaking...*

I just went to the thread on Facebook and posted the link to the Golden Retriever Rescues.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
Told him if he doesn't want his sweet Golden, to contact the rescues!
Praying for a miracle.


----------

